# Power Steering/Water Pump Belt removal



## unfinite (Mar 23, 2006)

91&92 Sentra XE (GA16DE)
I'm in the process of putting in a new alternator. I have the alternator out of both cars (parts car and current car) but the belt is just hanging. I want to replace the old alternator belt with the newer one from my parts car aswell.

I cant get the power steering/water pump belt off either car, to get the alternator belts off.

I know about the belt tensioner thing near the back of the engine:








but even with the nut completely removed, it wont move more than half an inch, which is not enough to remove the belt. So how do I get the belt off then?

A second problem right now is that my running car has AC. and the piping for it run right over that tensioner... I assume it would be a bad idea to try and remove the AC to get the belt off.









Thanks for any help.


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

ok......i had the same problem.......you will have to loosen the power steering pump all the way around. loosen up the bottom bolt and then et a long pry bar and force it. I know it sounds bad but it works......make sure you have the tensioner loosened all the way. The A/C is easy to replace. just the tensioner pulley....... hope that works for you!!!


----------

